# how does a nail gun work?



## jorge1 (May 20, 2011)

just bought a used porter cable nail gun with compressor although, I'm not quite sure how to use it. whats the basic setup?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Reading the owners manual would be a good start.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Willie T said:


> !!!!!!!!!!


Not like that Willie.:no:

You fired 10 times and missed every shot.:laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yeah? There were 14 little heads up there when I started firing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

jorge1 said:


> just bought a used porter cable nail gun with compressor although, I'm not quite sure how to use it. whats the basic setup?


Thsi has nothing to do with electrical.
You might try posting this in the appropriate forum here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe he wasn't sure how to plug the compressor in.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

1. plug in compressor.
2. connect hose to compressor.
3. connect other end of hose to the gun.
4. flip on switch on compressor.
5. load nails into gun.
6. shoot at wood, not yourself.
7. win.

joking aside though, seriously consider reading all manuals or getting someone to show you before you get started. Nailers aren't a tool to toy with. Treat it like a real gun.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

The compressed air is forced out of the tank and through the gun, then it does some thing to the rigging inside the gun thingy and it causes the nail to come out.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

A nail gun is basically a single cylinder engine, only instead of combustion driving the piston, it's a burst of compressed air, with the exception of some cordless, internal combustion fired nail guns.

Now, as stated earlier, a nail gun can severely injure or kill you if allowed to do so.

I personally know at least 6 guys who have shot themselves or someone else with a nail gun. One gentleman was shot in the crown of his head with a 3 1/4" framing nail. These things can and do happen if you are not diligent with safety precautions.

The main thing is, don't move about while wielding a nail gun with your finger on the trigger. You could easily bump the nose-piece against a body part and discharge a nail.

That being said, a nailgun is nothing more than an innocent bystander and injury cannot be blamed on the gun, it's all operator error.

Here's a link to a quick video of a gun being used to frame the floor of a shed. They are priceless from a production standpoint.:thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fDoWt1fSPc


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I moved this from electrical to tools.

I'm dumbfounded by the question----Can't even thing of a funny quip.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I moved this from electrical to tools.
> 
> I'm dumbfounded by the question----Can't even thing of a funny quip.



No need, I think that the title said it all. :whistling2:


----------

